# Marine Aquariums > Equipment and Water Quality Management >  TMC V2 Therm Digital Heaters

## Gary R

Got myself a new V2therm 300w heater by TMC 4 weeks ago this is one of TMC flag ship Digital Heater.....got up this morning to find it flashing oo 
Which i have been told means it is Faulty tried unpluging it for 30 mins but still does the same thing once pluged back in.
So this is getting sent back to were i got it from.......not a good start for trying out advanced technology in marine heating  :Smile:

----------


## lost

It could have been worse gaz but you are right it dosent sound good how much was it?

----------

